

Mark Zuckerberg Will Have a $1 Salary, Starting In 2013 - FredBrach
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/01/mark-zuckerberg-will-have-a-1-salary-starting-in-2013/

======
samstave
You know you've made it as a CEO when you're only paid $1.

